# Water Spout



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys first post because usually i just get on here and enjoy reading everyones reports but this morning i was out working near ft. pickens gate around 0945 and i looked out east of the pier and i watched a water spout tear across the gulf. It was very impressive to see and the first one ive actually seen touchdown like that. Just wondering if anyone else out on the pier saw it. Shortly after there were two more forming but never made it to the water. It looked close to the pier from my perspective but im sure it was miles away. Unfortunatley i was working and not fishing but i hope everyone slayed today. Well i appreciate any feedback from you guys.

Thanks. Stew


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

We saw one yesterday, well, just a funnel cloud as it didnt get down to the surface. Still cool to see it spinning around.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Sweet thanks weatherman. Took forever just to post my first post. Internet is acting funny at my house just now, driving me crazy!! I'll be back out there again tomorrow working and right now there is no telling with this crazy weather we're going through. That storm looked pretty wicked but never really made it to us. Still mother nature is fun to watch sometimes. Very impressive and makes you feel pretty small seeing things like that. I gotta remember to bring my camera with me which i usually do.

Stew


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. water spout sited off ft. pickens pier yesterday.


----------

